# Carbon effekt ?



## moy (5. Juli 2004)

ich bins wieder 

wie erstelle ich einen carbon effekt bzw. wie muss das muster aussehen damit es genauso wie aufm bild aussieht ?link 
auf diesem bild ist der effekt links oben und verläuft nach links unten wie eine art elipse


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es sich eher um ein Photo einer Konsole oder einem anderen Autoteil handelt. In der Mitte wurde es dann mit einer Maske bearbeitet, damit die Stadt zum Vorschein kommt.

Zu Photoshop:
Durch die Wölbung am äußeren Rand wird man das auch mit einem ähnlichen Muster schwer hinkriegen.


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Juli 2004)

Wenn´s nur um die schrift geht, kannst du ein ähnliches Muster wie das im Anhang erstellen (1600fache Vergrößerung). Ansonsten kommst du wohl mit einem 3D Progrmm besser zurecht.


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Juli 2004)

Damit kriegst du in etwa das hin:


----------



## d-minded (5. Juli 2004)

Auf der Webmachine gibt's unter Photoshop ein Tutorial namens "Carbon Fibre Texture". Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## moy (6. Juli 2004)

hey ich habs endlisch ^^

also einfach n beliebiges shape erstellen das man bearbeiten möcht, layer erstellen net vergessen, strg+auf der layer palette das shape klickn, dann das karbon muster draufknallen und in den fülloptionen abgeflachte kanten &relief, die grösse richtix einstellen und fertisch,  selbscht is der mann (...oder die frau, je nach dem lol)


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Juli 2004)

Moy halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, vorallem an Punkt 12, danke!

(Steht übrigens auch in dem kleinem roten Kasten beim Antworten, kaum zu übersehen.)


----------



## chrisrocks (6. Juli 2004)

Für einen Carbon Effekt kann ich nur diesen Link empfehlen.

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm
 

Dort unter "Carbonbonnet" nach schauen.
Sieht  echt gut aus.


----------



## greynox (9. Juli 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
das Tutorial auf dieser Seite zeigt ein gutes Ergebnis. 

http://www.dream-the-web.de

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox

Ps: @chrisrocks, http://www.digimods.co.uk is burner  !


----------

